# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  czerwone swędzące bąble, krosty na całym ciele

## olass

od poniedziałku (5.06) mam wyspkę na całym ciele. dostałem leki przeciwhistaminowe i wapno do tego samruje to fenistilem ale strasznie długo się to utrzymuje. ktoś mi powiedział że może być to od słońca ale nie wiem ile w tym prawdy.
dodam że w poniedziałek kąpałem się w morzu ale nie był to pierwszy raz w tym roku. nie jestem na nic uczulony a przynajmniej nie byłem do zeszłego poniedziałku  dodaję zdjęcia i proszę o poradę bo zaiste wkurza mnie to niezwykle... 
do czwartku miałem również opuchnięte stopy i dłonie ale to tak że bolały przy zaciskaniu pięści,

----------


## Karaoke

Mocna alergia - powiem że możliwe od słońca ale bardziej mogło być coś w wodzie, trochę potrwa zanim to wszystko zniknie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

i co to sie okazalo???? ja mam podobne uczulenie od listopada... nie moge zrobic testu na uczulenie bo nie chce ono zejsc..... nikt nie wie co mi jest

----------

